# Home training or barista course manchester



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any good half day or full day barista courses or someone who can provide home training in the manchester area.

I think it would be worthwhile to get the best out of my new machine I'm purchasing this week


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What are you looking for, training-wise, Mike? Perhaps some forum members might be able to help out.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What are you looking for, training-wise, Mike? Perhaps some forum members might be able to help out.


Just to perfect my technique and some milk training.just to make sure im getting the best out of my setup


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mike mc said:


> Just to perfect my technique and some milk training.just to make sure im getting the best out of my setup


Got the impression that's what you were looking for. Don't know of any local places - perhaps other local members can chip in if they know anywhere.

Limini coffee in Bradford provide training which is well endorsed.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Got the impression that's what you were looking for. Don't know of any local places - perhaps other local members can chip in if they know anywhere.
> 
> Limini coffee in Bradford provide training which is well endorsed.


Thanks Patrick.i noticed on the cup north kick starter they were offering a package with barista training so it made me wonder if somewhere had opened up recently


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ask in any good local cafes.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Glenn does 'Barista at Home training.

Don't know about Manchester though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I used to cover Manchester when I worked up there a few days per week

Try Coffee Fix in Gatley. They run some classes.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks will make some enquiries.

If your ever up this way again with work please give me a shout Glenn


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Did you find a place Mikemc? Looking to do the same.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Easiest way is organise a meet and you can learn a lot that way as well as meet other forum members.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

majnu said:


> Did you find a place Mikemc? Looking to do the same.


Not yet mate.far too busy with work 7 days a week at the mo and can see it lasting til January now.everyone wants work starting and finishing for Christmas


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I emailed that place in Gatley and their reply was:

2 hour course that covers espresso, milk texture and we can look at other areas in more depth if you wish to focus on one thing i.e. filter coffee,espresso etc etc. The course are evenings from 6pm till 8pm and run Sunday to Wednesday.* Payment is cash. £50.

A bit to expensive for me unfortunately.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

well it is not so bad considering after ours and one on one. Gary is very good and a really nice guy. why don't you go to coffee fix and speak to him. discuss what he will teach you and then decide.

R


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

majnu said:


> Did you find a place Mikemc? Looking to do the same.


also might be an idea to join forces with Mikemc and get a better deal for two.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

majnu said:


> Well I emailed that place in Gatley and their reply was:
> 
> 2 hour course that covers espresso, milk texture and we can look at other areas in more depth if you wish to focus on one thing i.e. filter coffee,espresso etc etc. The course are evenings from 6pm till 8pm and run Sunday to Wednesday.* Payment is cash. £50.
> 
> A bit to expensive for me unfortunately.


That's training and covering their costs of material , coffee , electric and staff .

I not sure for two hours what price you are exiting to pay?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

£25.00 per hour for individual training isn't unreasonable.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> £25.00 per hour for individual training isn't unreasonable.


Great price if that's 1:1 training. Best I've seen is £45 for 2 hours but up to 1:4 ratio.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's a good price at a very good place to learn if you are talking about 'Coffeefix'.

Nice people.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Plus one for Limini.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

majnu said:


> Well I emailed that place in Gatley and their reply was:
> 
> 2 hour course that covers espresso, milk texture and we can look at other areas in more depth if you wish to focus on one thing i.e. filter coffee,espresso etc etc. The course are evenings from 6pm till 8pm and run Sunday to Wednesday.* Payment is cash. £50.
> 
> A bit to expensive for me unfortunately.


I think that's quite reasonable.im going to contact them over the next few weeks and book an appointment one evening after work


----------



## ferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

Mike mc said:


> I think that's quite reasonable.im going to contact them over the next few weeks and book an appointment one evening after work


Looking around, courses seem to be between £130 and £250 per person per day.

For that, or less as you will supply materials, I think you could get someone to come to your own kitchen for 4-8 hours training 101.

Then they can tell you about best use of your setup, too.

Ferdinand


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're ever in Stratford upon Avon, I'm more than happy to give a quick half hour lesson for the price of a bottle of milk. I can normally supply Monsoon Estates beans at trade price too which means a takeout bag too.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's training and covering their costs of material , coffee , electric and staff .
> 
> I not sure for two hours what price you are exiting to pay?


Just expensive at this particular time atm. Never knew this coffee malarky would be such a money pit and I'm just at the novice end of the scale. I blame you lot for posting pictures of large shiney things lol


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

majnu said:


> Just expensive at this particular time atm. Never knew this coffee malarky would be such a money pit and I'm just at the novice end of the scale. I blame you lot for posting pictures of large shiney things lol


Hmmm - 18 months ago I had none of the things in my signature (or the things I haven't put in there!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

majnu said:


> Just expensive at this particular time atm. Never knew this coffee malarky would be such a money pit and I'm just at the novice end of the scale. I blame you lot for posting pictures of large shiney things lol


Never feel bad about saying something is expensive for you at certain times in your life...if more people did that, there would be less money problems in this country. You must have heard the saying "cut your suit according to your cloth"..this is all your doing.


----------

